# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΥΓΓΟΛΗΣΗ INVERTER 200A

## johnkou

Μου εφερε ενας φιλος μαστορας την παρακατω ηλεκτροκολληση η οποια δεν ξερει και ουτε γραφει μαρκα με το προβλημα οτι δεν κολλαγε και αναβε το πορτοκαλι λαμπακι πουναι σαν κεραυνος.Αυτο μου ειπε οτι ποτε αναβοσβηνε και κουνουσε τα ηλεκτροδια και εσβηνε ωσπου μια μερα εμεινε μονιμα αναμμενο,αλλαξαμε το ρελε γιατι δεν φαινονταν να οπλιζει κολλησε για λιγο και μετα παλι λαμπακι.Περασα κολλησεις οσες μπορεσα αλλα το αποτελεσμα μηδεν,οποιος ασχολειται με τετοια μηχανηματα και γνωριζει ας βοηθησει.

----------


## STALKER IX

Η αντισταση  πανω απο το ρελε που ειναι?

----------


## STALKER IX

και το βαριστορ δεν βλεπω......την βαλατε να δουλεψει με γεννητρια?

----------


## johnkou

Την αντισταση την ξεκολλησα νατην μετρησω και την κολλησα μετα 2,2ωμ ειναι.

----------


## STALKER IX

Δηλαδη τωρα οταν δινεις ταση τι συμπεριφορα εχει?

----------


## johnkou

Οταν τη βαζω στην πριζα αναβει το ενδεικτικο πρασινο λειτουργιας και το απο κατω πορτοκαλι λαμπακι σταθερα,αλλα καποια στιγμη εσβησε,ποτε αναβοσβηνε τωρα μονιμα αναμμενο.Απο οτι ξερω στο μαγαζι την εχει αν πηγε πουθενα καιτην εβαλε σε γεννητρια δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## STALKER IX

κοιταξε οταν δινεις ταση πρεπει να οπλισει το ρελε  αν κατι δεν παει καλα δεν θα οπλισει η θα οπλισει για λιγο.Εσενα τι κανει? οπλιζει μονιμα και εχεις ταση στους πυκνωτες? Αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις βαλει σωστα τα καλωδια και το πηνιο (το βλεπω πορτοκαλι αρα 220ν χωρις να ισχυει παντα) ειναι 24ν?
Αν εισαι μονιμα οπλισμενος κανε ελεγχο για κολλησεις με μηχανικο τροπο προσεχτικα παντα.
Αυτες εκει υποφερουν

----------


## johnkou

Το ρελε τοχω με καλωδια γιατι ειχε τετραγωνα ποδαρακια και δεν χωρουσε στις τρυπες,220βολτ ειναι σωστα τωρα κολλησεις περασα κατι λιγες εμειναν αλλα τι εννοεις ελεγχο με μηχανικο τροπο;

----------


## STALKER IX

Αμα ειναι 220 δεν θα οπλισει ποτε....

----------


## johnkou

Γιατι τι θελει στα ποσα βολτ,τo finder 55.12 ειχε 12 ή 220 βολτ ειναι τελικα.Τι σημαινει οταν αναβει το πορτοκαλι λαμπακι δεν εχω καταλαβει οποος ξερει ας απαντησει.

----------


## gep58

Το πορτοκαλι ανάβει όταν ανοίξει ο/οι θερμοστάτης/ -ες ή έχει αυξημένη την τάση των 325V DC

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γιατι τι θελει στα ποσα βολτ,τo finder 55.12 ειχε 12 ή 220 βολτ ειναι τελικα.Τι σημαινει οταν αναβει το πορτοκαλι λαμπακι δεν εχω καταλαβει οποος ξερει ας απαντησει.



Το ενδεικτικό πορτοκαλί Led ανάβει για διάφορες αιτίες π.χ όταν βραχυκυκλώνεις τα καλώδια συγκόλλησης το θετικό μαζί με το αρνητικό για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα όπου επεμβαίνει ο κόφτης των Αμπέρ για να μην χυθεί το ηλεκτρόδιο,επίσης ανάβει όταν για κάποιο λόγο π.χ (βλάβη στα ισχύος) δεν βγάζει ρεύμα η μηχανή,ή ανάβει όταν η μηχανή έχει υπερθερμανθεί,και σε κάποιους τύπους μηχανών ανάβει όταν εντοπίσει μεγάλη διακύμανση παροχής τάσεως που μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνη για τη μηχανή.

----------

